# glass thickness ... how thick should this used 45 be



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i boughta used 45 gal tank for cheap. It is clean and all but once i got it hime i looked at the glass and not sure if it is thick enough. For a 45 gal how thick should a commercial store bought tank ususally be. Also it does not have a center brace. The dims are 36 l by 24 tall by 12 wide. I think the glass is about 5mm. Is this to thin or is it fine


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I just checked and my 29 gallon tank has 7/16" glass and my 75 gallon has 9/16" glass. If you are worried that it is a habitat and not a fish aquarium I believe the glass on those types of tanks are about 1/8" - 3//16" glass.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

You said the tank is used so unless the glass shrank, it should be fine. Is it a store bought tank? Or something made in a garage? If it's store bought, im sure it's fine.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Kev1jm2 said:


> You said the tank is used so unless the glass shrank, it should be fine. Is it a store bought tank? Or something made in a garage? If it's store bought, im sure it's fine.


Unless it is a tank made for rats/snakes/guinea pigs ect. Those tanks can NOT hold water. I am unsure of the thickness of a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> Unless it is a tank made for rats/snakes/guinea pigs ect. Those tanks can NOT hold water. I am unsure of the thickness of a 40 gallon tank.


You are quite correct. I assumed the OP asked the seller what he originally had in the tank.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Kev1jm2 said:


> You are quite correct. I assumed the OP asked the seller what he originally had in the tank.


I wasn't sure if you didn't get the point I was making. Sorry if i came off like an ***.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

No this a store bought tank, you can tell it isnt a DIY project. Said he had fish and water and previous owner had a lizard of some sort. I have a 29 also and that measure the same thickness about 1/4 inch glass. TYT, your 29 has 7/16 glass...., thats super thick. I filled it up with water and it did bow a little, a little over 1/4 of and inch. I am gonna put a brace in the middle for peace of mind though. This is a 45 Gallon.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

jeff5347 said:


> No this a store bought tank, you can tell it isnt a DIY project. Said he had fish and water and previous owner had a lizard of some sort. I have a 29 also and that measure the same thickness about 1/4 inch glass. TYT, your 29 has 7/16 glass...., thats super thick. I filled it up with water and it did bow a little, a little over 1/4 of and inch. I am gonna put a brace in the middle for peace of mind though. This is a 45 Gallon.


I was incorrect. My 29 gallon has 5/16" glass not 7/16" glass. Anyway, if it were me being as I now know there was a lizard in there, Check the seals very well and if there are any claw marks on them then reseal it.
Also, I would do a test run on the tank by putting it all together with substrate, water, filters ect for about a week and make sure it isn't going to crack. If it is bowing out a 1/4" it might bow more with more than just water in it. If you have room to do it like in a garage or somewhere that isn't going to get water damage if it does break would be ideal. Keep in mind that water weighs 8.1 lbs per gallon which is 324 lbs total for a 40 gallon tank not including substrate. I may just being way to careful, but I don't want to tell you that you are fine with it and have your living room end up flooded and everything destroyed. Not being able to see the tank for myself I can't be certain.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

If ya go on CL you should be able to find a 40G for $20.00... One of the bigbox stores has sales every month at a buck a gallon up to 55G. Buying it off CL and you have no warranty, it's used and should be cleaned hence the 1/2 price. If your tank is bowing that much, I'm thinking it's a reptile tank. Just my one cent.. bill in va.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so an update, i saw another one on CL and went to see it yesterday. Glass was much thicker (same size 45 gallon) and looked much sturdier. Also had the brace on the bottom and top and when i got it home i found that it is an AGA. The tank was much heavier and wicked fithly. So i offered 30 and got it. CLeaned it with vinegar and watter and the tank it gorgeous. It has the oak finish on the plastic but whatever. Filled it up and let it sit for the day and no leak. Much happier and more peace of mind. Ill sell the other on CL for a reptile guy or whatever.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

You will sleep much sounder once the new one is up!.. <grin>.... I gave a 55G to a friend.. (I was overloaded).. he sat it up outside during the summer for 2 weeks.. not a drop spilled... Then set it up in his home and a week later had the front wall completely blow out during the night.........


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

:fishGreen: Man i would be pissed. Yea with this one i feel much better


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

My friend with the blown out 55 is still talking to me! Bill in Va.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

NO i dont mean pissed at my friend, how would he know its gonna blow. i mean pissed as in i cant believe it happened


----------

